# Cover Fun (30 days of free covers are over) - Waiting for Genesis Blue! :)



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey 

I've been having fun with Gimp these last few days and I wanted to do some covers for fun, but I have no idea on what to start with, so I thought I'd propose here to create one for whomever wants it.

Of course, there is NO GUARANTEE AT ALL that I will do something pleasing to the eyes, or even that I will be able to create what you have in mind! 
It might actually create some eye sicknesses from all the awfulness - so browse this topic at your own risks! 

I have absolutely nothing at all to show you, no previous work, but hey - if you're on to have fun, it's free, no harm done, if it is so ugly you want to drill your eyes out, you can just lapidate me with rubber chicken instead.
And if per miracle you like the cover, you can keep it! 

*Limited offer* (I'll only take on *one* cover project at a time, and I will probably stop doing them if I get tired or bored).
*Totally free* of course! (if I like the idea, I'm buying the stock art to go with, and you can keep the cover if you want it).

Let's have fun! 
Who wants to go first? (please, only one at a time)

EDIT:
There is a lot of cover requests already, and I'll do my best to try and do the maximum before the end of the month. Since I don't want to forget anyone, if you see that I've somehow not seen your info, do not hesitate to slap me with a big large trout! 

Next in line:


T.S. Welti
Cate Dean
Senseidoji
DB Boyer - failed miserably
amiblackwelder - work in progress
Cherise Kelley
Rory Miller
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Mandalyn Capelle
MindAttic - need info
CathleenShaffer - work in progress
Genesis Blue http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1835396.html#msg1835396
rew http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1868359.html#msg1868359
KristenDaRay http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1832688.html#msg1832688
Chris Northern http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1832776.html#msg1832776
Nicole Ciacchella http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1833165.html#msg1833165
KaryE - need info
dotx http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1853651.html#msg1853651
ErikaG http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1854938.html#msg1854938
elalond http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1855005.html#msg1855005
Cameron McKeth http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1855571.html#msg1855571
westonw http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1857185.html#msg1857185
David Scroggins http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1857234.html#msg1857234
troyp http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1857425.html#msg1857425
Vidya http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123069.msg1857913.html#msg1857913

*What do I need to do a cover for you?*
Your title, author/pen name, your blurb, and any information you can give - I can't incorporate all suggestions but will do my best to do your cover justice.

And here are some of the covers made since the beginning of this thread:

*Validated covers*





















































































































*Works in progress*

































*FAIL*

































I'm having a LOT of fun! 
Thank you all for being so nice and encouraging!

UPDATE: I'm not taking requests anymore. I'm going to try and work down this list as much as possible, though. A lot of thanks to everyone who participated to this thread!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

No one?
You chicken!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll bite! Let me know what info you need.

~Cate


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Can you try making a cover for a YA mystery called In Plane Sight about a young girl trying to find out the truth about the plane crash that killed her father?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Can you try making a cover for a YA mystery called In Plane Sight about a young girl trying to find out the truth about the plane crash that killed her father?


Ooh - that sounds good! Take her first.  Cause I want to read it!

~Cate


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Fun!  

Title, author/pen name, genre, and blurb... and let's see if I can come up with something!

Ok Cate, T.S. first then! Please provide info as requested.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Fun!
> 
> Title, author/pen name, genre, and blurb... and let's see if I can come up with something!
> 
> Ok Cate, T.S. first then! Please provide info as requested.


I don't have a blurb yet. It's still just a concept. Feel free to take Cate.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I don't have a blurb yet. It's still just a concept. Feel free to take Cate.


Cate gracefully passed on to you! 
Anyway, if I don't succeed, we'll have a few laughs over it! 

Lemme look around for stock, then!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Cate gracefully passed on to you!
> Anyway, if I don't succeed, we'll have a few laughs over it!
> 
> Lemme look around for stock, then!


Yeehaw! Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> Yeehaw! Can't wait to see what you come up with.


I hope you are forgiving...


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay - 

Title: Final Hours
Author: Cate Dean
Genre: time travel fantasy (adult)
Blurb (off the top of my head): a doctor finds herself thrown back into the early days of WWII England, and has to stop her brother from killing the man who ultimately saves the British Expeditionary Force and brings them out of Dunkirk.

ETA: look forward to seeing what you come up with! Have fun with it - no concept whatsoever in my head.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I searched Amazon for YA mysteries, and saw that covers can be quite simple, with not a lot of effects. They also frequently have girls with pretty faces on the cover.

I took the liberty to add an explosion on the plane, but that can be taken out if you don't want it.
























The fact that I reduced the image here makes the font looks messy but it is quite sharp at higher quality.

Do you have suggestions to make it better? I'm a novice in this, but looking forward to improve!


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

I like where you're going with it, Nathalie. But I think it would look better if the plane was in the actual image of the sky. That way it's not just floating over her face. Also, I think the face is a little comical... maybe use someone less shocked?

But of course, these are just my two cents! I'm just being a buttinski.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

ShortySmalls said:


> I like where you're going with it, Nathalie. But I think it would look better if the plane was in the actual image of the sky. That way it's not just floating over her face. Also, I think the face is a little comical... maybe use someone less shocked?
> 
> But of course, these are just my two cents! I'm just being a buttinski.


The plane is actually in the image of the sky, I didn't superimpose it.  I just added the explosion.
How would you go to make it look "behind" the face? I can't figure that out.

For the face, I like that she is shocked... it's her d*mn father, after all! 

Thanks for helping Wilette!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Layers! But you would have to make the top layer transparent - and that ends my expertise on Gimp. Which is why I have other people do my covers. 

Only other comment - the title is too close to the edges. I would bring it in a bit. That's my .02.

~Cate


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Layers! But you would have to make the top layer transparent - and that ends my expertise on Gimp. Which is why I have other people do my covers.
> 
> Only other comment - the title is too close to the edges. I would bring it in a bit. That's my .02.
> 
> ~Cate


Actually, it is layered:

various texts
face
explosion
plane in the sky image

I'm not sure a transparent layer between the face and the background with the sky and the plane can add more depth... 

I'll try with a title less "edgy".


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree that you should bring the face layer in front of the plane image. I also agree that the title text should be a little further from the edges. And the author name should be just a tad bigger.

I like where this is going. But the real question is, are you having fun?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I like where this is going. But the real question is, are you having fun?


Yeah, Nathalie - are you having fun? Because if you're not - can you still do my cover? 

~Cate


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Learning is a lot of fun for me.  
Doesn't mean I will be able to do what the graphists designers do, but at least maybe I can learn some tricks! 

I accidentally the whole explosion so I'm redoing it.  
I have made the title and author sizes modifications, now I'm looking for a way to make the face appear on top (which tehnically it is) - my guess is that black always seems "further" than colors, and that's why it appears to be "behind" the plane.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I look forward to seeing how it turns out!

~Cate


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

BTW, I really like the color scheme. It's very blockbuster movie poster-esque.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Late here, will be coming back tomorrow morning my time for version 2.  
*snores*


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Have a good night! See you tomorrow. 

~Cate


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife (May 10, 2011)

The plane over her face just doesn't go...kind of looks like a bug stuck to her forehead. I would put the plane on top and make the explosion look a little bit bigger...Maybe the plane needs to be bigger too. I like the girl and the sky, but just shrink her, put her on the bottom and fade her into the background a little more.   Just my two cents. I'm no cover artist! lol


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

v2 of the cover!
























I'm rethinking the text color, maybe more orangey to be more visible?


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I like it. Maybe a bit more orangey on the text, not sure. Here are my thoughts:

- I'm not sure if I like that "IN" is so small. I do like that you included the genre up there and the fact that you're able to make the title bigger without having "IN" crowding the title space. I wonder if maybe a different configuration of the title text would allow "IN" to be more distinguished from the genre text.
- I also think the explosion should be bigger. Explosions can never be too big. 

If you want, you can send me the Gimp file and I'll see if I can make some of the suggested adjustments.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

How about...


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I searched Amazon for YA mysteries, and saw that covers can be quite simple, with not a lot of effects. They also frequently have girls with pretty faces on the cover.
> 
> I took the liberty to add an explosion on the plane, but that can be taken out if you don't want it.
> 
> ...


I like this cover, with the font straight across. I think it looks stronger (don't like the look with the IN on top and the young adult mystery crowded next to it. Does young adult mystery need to be there? If so, maybe run that across the bottom, above the author name.

I think this cover would great, IF you lose the plane. Just my opinion, but I think it's more powerful not to see the plane, especially on her face. I think it's enough that plane is in the title....that would intrigue me to want to know more.

I think you did a great job with the colors and photo, this really pops...I'd pick it up to read more.


----------



## William Stacey (Jul 7, 2012)

Nathalie,
this is really good. How long have you been working with GIMP? I just spent the weekend trying to learn it, but didn't get very far at all. It is very complex, and powerful, and I am struggling (I'm also not terribly talented at this sort of thing, but I'd like to get better). 

Any advice? 

So far, I've been trying to follow along with youtube videos and reading (and rereading the documentation), but it is a challenge. I'm wondering if the learning curve is any easier on photoshop. Probably not, nothing good comes easily.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

William Stacey said:


> Nathalie,
> this is really good. How long have you been working with GIMP? I just spent the weekend trying to learn it, but didn't get very far at all. It is very complex, and powerful, and I am struggling (I'm also not terribly talented at this sort of thing, but I'd like to get better).
> 
> Any advice?
> ...


I think the important thing is play with it and learn - which is what I am doing by creating covers. That way, I can learn, get better, have fun too. 
There's an undo button, so go crazy, try all the filters, choose the ones that you like better. When you don't get what an option is doing, try to Google it once in a while.

I've had Gimp for years now, but I rarely use it except for resizing pictures.

What happened, actually, is that I got one month subscription to Shutterstock because I asked Robin from DDGraphix to re-do my ugly Lulu-premade covers for my e-books. I already downloaded a lot of pictures, but I can download a lot more, and so I decided: why let it go to waste? I'll have fun, build my graphic skills a little, and if something looks nice maybe it can help a fellow Kindleboarder.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

PamelaKelley said:


> I like this cover, with the font straight across. I think it looks stronger (don't like the look with the IN on top and the young adult mystery crowded next to it. Does young adult mystery need to be there? If so, maybe run that across the bottom, above the author name.
> 
> I think this cover would great, IF you lose the plane. Just my opinion, but I think it's more powerful not to see the plane, especially on her face. I think it's enough that plane is in the title....that would intrigue me to want to know more.
> 
> I think you did a great job with the colors and photo, this really pops...I'd pick it up to read more.


Thanks! 
I'll see what T.S. wants me to do with it - it's her cover, after all, but it's great to get all these opinions, it helps deciding.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the idea of the Title straight across the top and the genre at the bottom, above the author name. It would sort of match my No Shelter Trilogy covers that way, too.

As for the plane, multiple people have commented on it, though I sort of saw it as symbolic for something that's plaguing her mind. But the crowd has spoken, so maybe you could try making the girl smaller and putting the plane in the sky above her head?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I like the idea of the Title straight across the top and the genre at the bottom, above the author name. It would sort of match my No Shelter Trilogy covers that way, too.
> 
> As for the plane, multiple people have commented on it, though I sort of saw it as symbolic for something that's plaguing her mind. But the crowd has spoken, so maybe you could try making the girl smaller and putting the plane in the sky above her head?


How small are you thinking? Also, the stock art doesn't go "up", it doesn't have hair or anything, so that might look awkward! 

I will do the title and blurb modification, but to me it looks a little too small if the whole title is on one line.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Also, the stock art doesn't go "up", it doesn't have hair or anything, so that might look awkward!


I figured that might be the case. It's not a big deal to me. I don't have a problem with the position of the plane in the second version. Like I said, I think it's a bit symbolic, which I like.

Maybe you could center "IN" above "PLANE SIGHT" after you move the genre text?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Really not a fan of the "IN" centered... let me try something else.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

I like the work. If you have any extra time, I need a cover for an small ebook I am going to publish in November.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

T.S., I think this is it!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Senseidoji said:


> I like the work. If you have any extra time, I need a cover for an small ebook I am going to publish in November.


I'm taking on one project at a time, since I am not a professional graphist designer!
Also, this is of course a limited time offer - when my shutterstock subscription dies at the end of 30 days, I'm not renewing it. 

When we're done with T.S., I'll start a new one.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you got it! The only thing I would suggest is putting the explosion behind the text so you can read it better in thumbnail size. What font is that? I really like that font.

BTW, thank you so much for spending your time (and shutterstock subscription) on this.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Aaaaannnnd DONE! 

I'm going to send you the files. Let me know your preferred method.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome! You can send the files to [email protected] Thank you so much Nathalie!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Forgot to answer your question: the font is named Ageone - sending you the files now.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

love!! that's an awesome cover.


----------



## Josh St John (Feb 13, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!  
Next one in line is Cate, if I remember correctly. This one is difficult, we'll see what I can come up with.

Just one question, since english is not my mothertongue - the doctor is a woman, right?
You wrote "her", but I think I saw that sometimes english people say "her" for kinds of thing, like for vampires being referred to as "she" even if it is a man.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Love T.S.'s cover! Sorry for the delay - I've been offline all morning. And yes - the she is a woman. Just think WWII, Hitler, British army, the English Channel, Dover Castle (this is where most of the story takes place). Don't need people - unless you can find a short blonde with shoulder length hair. Thanks again!

~Cate


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## William Stacey (Jul 7, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Aaaaannnnd DONE!
> 
> I'm going to send you the files. Let me know your preferred method.


This is really well done. I'm impressed--and totally jealous--and totally motivated to keep working at learning GIMP. Well done.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

William Stacey said:


> This is really well done. I'm impressed--and totally jealous--and totally motivated to keep working at learning GIMP. Well done.


Thanks! 
You can do it too, it's not very hard.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i love the new one too. you have such a good eye, nathalie. love the clock in hours.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Anne Frasier said:


> i love the new one too. you have such a good eye, nathalie. love the clock in hours.


Thanks Anne! 
I can't wait to hear from Cate!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I love it! Originally, I had the woman going through in period dress - but this is making me rethink. No adjustments necessary. You are good, girl!

Thank you so much!

~Cate


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

cate dean said:


> I love it! Originally, I had the woman going through in period dress - but this is making me rethink. No adjustments necessary. You are good, girl!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> ~Cate


What? No nitpicking? D*mn, I'm going to have to beg for another project then! 
Please PM me your e-mail address so that I can send you the files. 

Who's next?


----------



## DD Graphix (Jul 15, 2011)

Nathalie! You are doing a great job! You aren't going to need me much longer, darn it. Quit working with Gimp immediately. (just kidding).

I already knew you had a good eye. You've got a nice start going here.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry - it's just so eye-catching, I couldn't nitpick.  PMing you my email - hey, want to do another? 

~Cate


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

DD Graphix said:


> Nathalie! You are doing a great job! You aren't going to need me much longer, darn it. Quit working with Gimp immediately. (just kidding).
> 
> I already knew you had a good eye. You've got a nice start going here.


Thanks Robin! Coming from you it means a lot to me! 
I'd rather work with you and Claudia for mine, I think it's always better to have another experienced eye on one's work.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> T.S., I think this is it!


I like this one best.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> What? No nitpicking? D*mn, I'm going to have to beg for another project then!
> Please PM me your e-mail address so that I can send you the files.
> 
> Who's next?


If you want to try to tackle mine, I'll throw my hat in the ring.

I'm looking for a cover for my novelette, _Mark and the Mithraist_. Here's a rough synopsis:

This is a first-century tale which follows Mark the Evangelist (author of the Gospel) as he travels to Egypt to bring the Good News to this strange, foreign land.

However the pagan cultists who are devoted to the god Mithras, do not wish to have a competing religion in their midst, especially one which preaches that there is but one God, as oppossed to the pantheon which they worship.

And while Mark has the ability to perform miracles to validate the authority with wich he speaks, the Mithraists also seem to posses a dark power of their own...

Anyways, that's the basic idea. As far as the cover, I don't have too many specific thoughts other than the fact that I'd like it to feature Mark and the Mithraist.

St. Mark should be pretty standard-looking (depicted here in mid-age, bearded natch ) and the Mithraist should be a young man who looks rather native. Bare-chested, perhaps a few ornamental things (necklace, bracelets). But I don't want him to look too Egyptian, like the stereotypical ancients we often see depicted in film.

How they are arranged - that I would leave to the artist.

I only ask the title be at the top, and a smaller subtitle _A Novelette_ directly underneath. Author's name at the bottom (Dennis B. Boyer)

Perhaps a tag line could be incorporated:

It was one man's mission to bring the Good News to Egypt.
It was the other's to stop him at any cost.​
Up to you of course, whether you are interested in tackling this or not. Please feel free if you do.

(I always include a plug for the cover artist in my books, btw - linked website or whatever, if you are interested in that )


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

If you would like to do something with mine? I have a sequel book coming out called Falling Angels. The first book is She Speaks to Angels and is in my signature. 
Paranormal, YA, Angels, Demons, Romance, Action, NY

There are two main characters Ali-human who is now an angel and Kian-who is the angel sworn to protect her in book one. Angels have white wings.

Dameon is the demon and you may want him on the cover? 
There will be a new foe, Kian's sister ...another demon named Dumah who likes to carry a bow and arrow. Both demons have black wings. They both also have slight fangs.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Fogot to add, (should you happen to be interested in mine) - I'm looking for a more accurate depiction of Mark than the typical Western (caucasion) representation (so I guess, maybe not that standard after all).  Mark was from Cyrene, which we now call Libya, so the skin tone should reflect that ethnicity.  (Again should you be interested, thanks)


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

DB Boyer said:


> If you want to try to tackle mine, I'll throw my hat in the ring.
> 
> I'm looking for a cover for my novelette, _Mark and the Mithraist_. Here's a rough synopsis:
> 
> ...


Hi DB! 

I can certainly try, although I don't quite know much about all of this, so I would need some help from you!

Do you have example of covers that could be in the same genre as yours?
And could you help me pick stock, since I'm not familiar at all with Mark, Mithraist (I need an explanation of that word - sorry! english is not my mothertongue) and probably have not much of an understanding of paganism.
I can get anything at shutterstock.com 

Please help? I'm willing, just not very knowledgeable!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a great thread!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, enough projects for now. First DB and ami, then back to Cate - and then I'll take on new projects. Or else I'm going to explode!


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi DB!
> 
> I can certainly try, although I don't quite know much about all of this, so I would need some help from you!
> 
> ...


Sure! Hang on a second I'll throw some stuff up -

Thanks, btw.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Hey - take your time - don't want the artist exploding.  Let me know when you're ready for me again.

Hi, Dalya! Loving your new covers! 

~Cate


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi DB!
> 
> I can certainly try, although I don't quite know much about all of this, so I would need some help from you!
> 
> ...


OK, just had the unfortunate realization that I cannot access Photobucket at the moment due to where I am. If you want to send me your e-mail I can zip over some examples.

Or if anyone wants to help me out and throw up some pictures of St. Mark the Evangelist and a few Egyptian natives, that would be much appreciated.

But basically Nathalie, Mark is a man from first-century Palestine. He was a follower of Jesus of Nazareth, the central figure of Christianity. He wrote an account of Jesus' life and his teaching and this became the Gospel of Mark, one of the four Gospels of the Bible.

Mithraism was a Roman "mystery religion", or cult, which worshipped the god Mithras. This religion became quite popular in the first few centuries and sread all over the Greco-Roman world, including Egypt. A "pagan" is someone who worships one or more gods from a pantheon, or large assembly, of gods. Think ancient Romans, Greeks, Egyptians - gods such as Apollo, Jupiter, Mars, Bacchus, Aphrodite, Ras, Isis, Set, so on and so on.

This story puts these two men at odds with each other.

Specifically, how they are arranged is up to you, but it should be clear they are in conflict.

As far a stock art, I'mnot really too familiar with the various sources. My artists have to date found the apporpriate art.

These books on amazon have the appropriate "feel" for what I am looking for, and are set in the proper timeframe:

http://www.amazon.com/At-Table-Lord-Century-ebook/dp/B004C05482/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1345049727&sr=8-3&keywords=first+century

http://www.amazon.com/Son-The-Heretic-King-ebook/dp/B008FHJG0A/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345049818&sr=1-4&keywords=first+century+Egypt

http://www.amazon.com/Ears-Hear-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B002L6GG2M/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345049856&sr=1-7&keywords=first+century+Israel

I hope that helps. If anyone wants to help clarify what I am trying to convey, please feel free.

And again some posted pics would be great if someone wants to take a moment to help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

DB Boyer said:


> OK, just had the unfortunate realization that I cannot access Photobucket at the moment due to where I am. If you want to send me your e-mail I can zip over some examples.
> 
> Or if anyone wants to help me out and throw up some pictures of St. Mark the Evangelist and a few Egyptian natives, that would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


This helps a lot, thanks! I hope I won't make anacronysms though! 
I'll look around to see what stock I can find and come back to you here.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

I just saw you had mentioned the site shutterstock, sorry I missed that.

I found some stuff their when I typed in "Egyptian native" that is appropriate for the Mithraist:

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-95302051/stock-photo-pharaoh-fighter-and-worrior.html

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-101793760/stock-photo-rendered-images-of-ancient-egyptian-pharaoh-figure-with-headdress-and-staff-isolated-on-white.html

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-101793760/stock-photo-rendered-images-of-ancient-egyptian-pharaoh-figure-with-headdress-and-staff-isolated-on-white.html

And I found some stuff that would be appropriate for Mark when I typed in "saint" and "apostle":

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-86442205/stock-photo-judas-perfomed-by-george-lechner-in-the-oberammergau-passion-play-engraved-by-anonymous-engraver.html

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-98290037/stock-photo-ussr-circa-postcard-printed-in-the-ussr-shows-draw-by-el-greco-apostles-peter-and-paul.html

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-56629381/stock-photo-saint-bartholomew-the-apostle.html

Unfortunately, they don't really "go together". Some are photos, some are art. I think the tricky thing with this project is going to be finding two images that work well together. Although I am open to either photos or art for producing the cover.

Anyway, I hope that further clarifies what I have in mind. Thanks for taking the time to consider this - I appreciate your efforts!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

One last thing... what does bearded natch means?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I don't want to overwhelm you, but can I get in line for a cover? 

Title: Dog Aliens 1: Raffle's Name
Author/pen name: Cherise Kelley
Genres: Science Fiction for dog lovers, comedy
Blurb: What if all dogs were really space aliens, fighting a never-ending battle to keep their trade routes open through Earth? (The blurb should not be on the cover.)

I have taken a photo of my dog Raffle to use as the protag on the cover, but it needs special effects or colors or a background or something that shows somehow that he is a space alien. He is a wise old soul, for real, stuck in a dog's body. Here is a link to the photo. It is too big to post here.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-pRC05KMVYWA/UCwS7cTe4DI/AAAAAAAABns/pt57RV4myUM/s1600/Raffle+Smile+Pack+Cropped.jpg

ETA:

Here is a page I just made with a bunch of photos to choose from:
http://size12bystpatricksday.blogspot.com/2012/08/1472-raffle-dog-picture-page.html

Other "dog story" covers:


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> One last thing... what does bearded natch means?


lol, that was me using some slang.

better said as, "He should be bearded, naturally."


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

DB Boyer said:


> lol, that was me using some slang.
> 
> better said as, "He should be bearded, naturally."


You had me looking all over for the meaning *slaps with trout*


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey, if you finish that one (or ones) and want to try something completely different, I am working on a sports novel.

Title:  Faustidinho
Author:  Rory Miller
Genre:  Sports Fiction (Soccer)

Blurb:  As a last resort to save his soccer career, TJ Huddersfield has accepted an offer from a mysterious coropration to be a test subject for the latest generation of Performance Enhancing Drugs.  Despite knowing it is wrong to cheat the sport that has given him so much, TJ is now living out every player's dream of becoming a world superstar overnight, but at what cost?


A little more:  I am playing on the old story of "Faust," the mad genius who sold his soul to gain infinate wisdom and power.  I was thinking of something that looked a bit like a traditional sports book cover (athlete in the middle of the action of the game) but with a hint to the Faust story in the form of some kind of tip to selling his soul... maybe comical devil horns or a tail?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful work, Nathalie. You're learning Gimp well! Great job!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Thoughts?


This one is just amazing. I think it's a bestselling cover.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> This one is just amazing. I think it's a bestselling cover.


Isn't it gorgeous? I love it!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> v2 of the cover!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about cutting the face off beneath her eyes? (ala Victorine's book)? For me, her nose and mouth look almost alien like because they seem very flat.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

I might have an interesting one to try as well.

Title: The Troll Warriors of Sheepbane
Author: Jeroen Steenbeeke
Genre: No idea actually. Creative nonfiction?

Blurb: _Something is wrong with me_. It is a comment often expressed by people when I tell them about my dreams. It is often phrased as a question, what could be wrong with me to come up with the crazy dreams I have. I for one have absolutely no idea. As far as I can determine, I have done nothing to cause these dreams.

The good thing is, I like my dreams. I find them inspiring and at times hilarious. I also like telling people about them, because more often than not they make people laugh.

This book is a collection of memorable dreams I've had, each of which is both bizarre and hilarious in its own way. The descriptions are mostly accurate and true to the dreams as I experienced them, containing no embellishments or changes.

Cover ideas: Can contain anything from sheep, dinosaurs, space ships, whales, spitfire fighter planes, carnivorous soup, vampires or even zombies with a shoe fetish


----------



## mandalync (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow! Cate's cover is amazing. 

I know that several people have requested covers, and you may not be able to get through them all before your image subscription runs out (or your patience runs thin).

I have a project that could definitely use some help in the cover department.

Title: Evanesced
Series: The Aethersmith Series
Author: Mandalyn Capelle
Genre: Urban Fantasy/ Paranormal YA
Concept: Gymnast, Samara, gets a do-over when her boyfriend Dathan turns back time and allows her to correct the mistakes that lost her team the State Championship. But his good deed does not go unnoticed. And there are people who will stop at nothing to exploit his abilities, including the Samara's father (who just happens to be an elemental crime boss).

Evanescing refers to the ability to fade away / phase to another location.

The MC is biracial Hispanic/Black. So dark, curly hair is best with tanned skin tones. Black gloves are also a plus (as a gymnast my character is required to wear them in competition to null her elemental influence which could give her an unfair advantage over other genetically unaltered competitors). The MC is a water elemental living in a city in the Southern US.

Evanesced is a novella prequel to IRONED OUT, which uses Requiem for the title font and Dream Orphans for the author font (from dafont.com). I'm not married to the fonts, but I would prefer separate fonts for the Title and Author name and access to the fonts you do decide to use.

Similar cover concepts: 
 Enchantment
Mortal Obligation
Evolution
Seaweed
Bite Me

Photo Ideas:

Shutterstock Lightbox

I have a preference for Gloved Girl or Girl in Flight or Leo & Leather but it's really up to you what images fit into your creative vision for the project. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

That was not easy! 
Thoughts?
























Version 2 has the blurb, and I corrected the lack of dot in your name.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I like this one a lot, except for the blurb text. It doesn't show up well, especially in thumbnail. It just obscures the pyramid. 

I love this thread. You are doing great stuff here, Nathalie.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of people wanting a cover! Hope I'll be able to do them all... and not forget anyone!  
Please do not PM me or mail me, I'll lose the information - let's do this in this thread, or I'm bound to forget something.  

If you see me forgetting you, holler!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

T.S. Welti said:


> I like this one a lot, except for the blurb text. It doesn't show up well, especially in thumbnail. It just obscures the pyramid.
> 
> I love this thread. You are doing great stuff here, Nathalie.


Thanks Tara! 
I'm having a lot of fun, too. That's always a plus! 

I'll wait to see what Dennis wants to do with these versions. But keep giving opinions, it helps decide!


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

These are awesome! I might request a cover for a children's toddler picture book I created but haven't gotten any illustrations together.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> That was not easy!
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... not bad at all! I think you have done some interesting things here.

Here are my thoughts, first what works for me, and then what doesn't quite.

What Works:

I love the overall concept of the two men starring at each other like that. Great stuff!

I really like the idea of the white and black smoke coming off each of them. Very clever! We could even make the black smoke a little more pronounced, I think.

I love the image you chose for the Mithraist. Very strong - he looks native, but not too stereotypically Egyptian. Good job.

What Doesn't Work For Me:

Unfortunately the Pyramids are in Cairo. My story is set in Alexandria. So I'm afraid that doesn't really fit.

The image for Mark - he's too young and handsome. I immediately think of the movie "Thor" when seeing this. He needs to be older, with a longer beard. Maybe even bald to show his middle-age. He doesn't need to be neccesarily "handsome". And I'd like him to be of darker skin tone to match his Cyrene ethnicity. (That's Libyan, so slightly olive skin-tone, dark hair and features, much less anglo-looking. And it looks like he's wearing a modern V-neck T-Shirt. That doesn't fit the time period, he should be wearing a robe or cloak.

The font is very plain to me. Something which more reflects a first-century Palestinian (Bible-area) time period would be better.

Those are my initial thoughts. Of course its up to you if you want to go any further with this - I don't expect you to, seeing as this is pro-bono. I do think we have the basis for something I could use here if you do decide you want to go further with it. But it does need some modifications.

In any event I appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## Gin_Price (Aug 1, 2012)

Enjoying the covers! This is a fun thread to follow.

I'm trying to learn how to do covers to save money also...though I really suck at it so far. LOL. What a great idea to not only learn, but help others out too. Very inspiring. Great job.

Final Hours is my favorite so far. Keep up the creativity!

Write On,
Gin


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

DDark said:


> lol I have to know where she's buying stock because do you know how hard it is to find young, handsome male stock? Maybe I'm just on the wrong site


I believe shutterstock.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

DB Boyer said:


> Hmmm.... not bad at all! I think you have done some interesting things here.
> 
> Here are my thoughts, first what works for me, and then what doesn't quite.
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis! 

I can certainly try to modify some things!
I have not found an older man with beard in a position that was exploitable, but I'll go on looking. Also, there was no one with robe so I did my best to "cover" it - but I'm not that good (yet, let's hope!).
Feel free to point me in the right direction if you find the stock image you want! 

I am modifying the background now, with this one that is set in Alexandria: http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-2402142/stock-photo-temple-of-hatschepsut.html?src=lb-13690124

I'll also look around for some fonts to see if it is still legible with something else.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi Dennis!
> 
> I can certainly try to modify some things!
> I have not found an older man with beard in a position that was exploitable, but I'll go on looking. Also, there was no one with robe so I did my best to "cover" it - but I'm not that good (yet, let's hope!).
> ...


Oh! That background is great! And it is actually really perfect for the story which has several scenes which take place in a Temple carved into a mountain, like the one in Hatscepsut which is featured in this image! Perfect!

I'm heading to shutterstock now to look for more images for Mark.

Thank you for sticking with this!


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

DB Boyer said:


> Oh! That background is great! And it is actually really perfect for the story which has several scenes which take place in a Temple carved into a mountain, like the one in Hatscepsut which is featured in this image! Perfect!
> 
> I'm heading to shutterstock now to look for more images for Mark.
> 
> Thank you for sticking with this!


I found a few, but I'm not sure if they'll suit your needs. There seems to be a lack of more ancient looking robed men that aren't medieval monks or fantasy based.

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-78323407/stock-photo-monk-standing-on-kneels-and-asking-god-for-help.html http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-89814475/stock-photo-diversity-concept-with-young-arab.html http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-72821140/stock-photo-man-in-jesus-christ-robe-and-sash.html http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-8559649/stock-photo-full-length-man-in-brown-and-beige-tunic-robe-bending-over-near-a-pile-of-rocks-concept-sin.html http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-20276596/stock-photo-a-man-dressed-in-white-robe-with-hands-raised-in-spiritual-devotion-praise-or-happiness.html http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-32435980/stock-photo-old-man-with-a-cape-and-a-bengal.html http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-9970870/stock-photo-monk-or-maybe-sorcerer.html


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Thoughts?


Love this cover, a very clean look


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

I found pictures of this model on shutterstock. He' actually portraying Jesus, but this would work for my purposes. He has the right ethnicity, age, and attire.

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=christian&photos=on&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&model_released=on&people_gender=male&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1&secondary_submit=Search#id=97876739

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=christian&photos=on&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&model_released=on&people_gender=male&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1&secondary_submit=Search#id=90166669

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=christian&photos=on&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&model_released=on&people_gender=male&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1&secondary_submit=Search#id=93466849


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

A couple more of him I like:

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=christian&photos=on&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&model_released=on&people_gender=male&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1&secondary_submit=Search#id=93466927

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=christian&photos=on&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&model_released=on&people_gender=male&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1&secondary_submit=Search#id=97876760

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=christian&photos=on&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&model_released=on&people_gender=male&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1&secondary_submit=Search#id=95077099

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=christian&photos=on&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&model_released=on&people_gender=male&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1&secondary_submit=Search#id=90626929

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=christian&photos=on&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&model_released=on&people_gender=male&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1&secondary_submit=Search#id=93466840

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=christian&photos=on&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&model_released=on&people_gender=male&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1&secondary_submit=Search#id=97876739


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

DDark said:


> lol I have to know where she's buying stock because do you know how hard it is to find young, handsome male stock? Maybe I'm just on the wrong site


OMG, isn't that the truth?
Put handsome man into the search and come up with hundreds of hideous men. Not a good-looking guy in the bunch.


----------



## CathleenShaffer (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! These are great. Just in case you run out of covers to do, which looks unlikely; I have a short I am close to finishing.
Title: Mazatlan Muse
Author: Cathleen Murphy Shaffer
Blurb: After a near death experience, a couple sets off on an RV trip to Mexico to experience life in the slow chaotic lane.

I have been searching for a map of Mexico as a background that is light enough in color to put the title and author over the top of the map. It doesn't matter if the words cover portions of the map at all. But I need a large spot or star that designates Mazatlan clearly. Since it is on the coast some water can show as well. Ideally I would love to find an RV or trailer in the photo (even fairly small) would be good. 
I'm actually up for any idea that would show Mexico travel. What a great thing you are doing for people. Very Kind.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, I think I have addressed all of your concerns, Dennis. 

I'm not sure about the title colour, but white didn't go with that background image (it was hard to read in thumbnail mode).
Finding stock that would go together was hard, that was the best I could find, I'm still not satisfied.

I'm not sure if it is the kind of font you wanted, either. Please advise. 

Edited to add: I will add "a novelette" that I forgot on the next version, if you like this font. I think there won't be space for the blurb, it would be too crowded.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Anne Frasier said:


> ...
> Put handsome man into the search and come up with hundreds of hideous men. Not a good-looking guy in the bunch.


I've actually found the same thing for everyone. Like, the people are all beautiful, in their own way, because they're people, but there's attractive and then there's advertising-attractive.

As much as I feel all teeth-gritty about advertising and airbrushing and "real" people, I have to say all of that noble, high-minded stuff goes out the window (for some of us) when it comes time to SELL something. You want a hot-hot-hottie. Not a realistic hottie. Not a "everybody's beautiful in their own way" person, but a stunning hottie. It's a bit of an eye-opener.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

Great stuff! I guess I'm too late to get in on this, but if you do end up getting through everything lightning fast, let me know.  I'll just reserve a "maybe" spot since my NaNoWriMo book is in desperate need of a cover.


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll bite. I've been wondering if my concept could be done with stock art. 

Title: Arthur the Alchemist
Author: R. E. Washington
Summary: Arthur the Alchemist is a tween book about a everyday thirteen-year-old boy who discovers that his normal life isn't as normal as he first though. He discovers his father is a renown Alchemist that is on the run from an insane and powerful criminal. In order to protect Arthur, his father sends him to the world behind the veil - a place that seems frozen in Victorian times, where electricity is replaced by steam power and alchemy, and zeppelins rule the sky. There he enters a prestigious school where he learns he has a strange gift and meets a group of people that hints at a destiny only known in legend. When his father is captured, Arthur's destiny is set in motion. With the help of his friends and a strange alchemy, Arthur must rescue his father and find the sword that is the key to it all - Excalibur. 

(The blurb is a bit rough at the moment.)


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Thoughts?


'

I love this cover!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Rory Miller said:


> Hey, if you finish that one (or ones) and want to try something completely different, I am working on a sports novel.
> 
> Title: Faustidinho
> Author: Rory Miller
> ...


Hey Rory! While waiting for Dennis' further suggestions, I worked on a cover for you. Thoughts? 
























I played with "he's on fire!" and hell's fire, and also the contract for his soul, signed in blood.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure if you are going to have time to get to my request. But, I realized I forgot to tell you any of the details to what I would want to see. 

The book is a follow up mini-novel to The Crystal Needle. 

Title: The Crystal Needle: A Christmas to Remember 

Setting: Small New England Town at Christmas time. 

Characters: A Kitsune girl ( Mythical Fox people of Japan) ( Mine is around 19 in age with beautiful red hair.)

Genre: Fantasy 

Author: Daniel Peyton


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow that was quick!

My first reaction was that the player looks just a bit too old (that guy looks like he's in his mid thirties and I was thinking more 28-30) but the more I think about it the more I think an older player would stress the desperation to continue his career more... hmph.

I like it a lot. I think I would have to come up with maybe just a bit of different wording on the contract but the signature and all that was just spot on and a good touch. I'm just a bit worried it makes it look a bit too much like a science fiction/fantasy book. But then I'm thinking maybe if he was actually making a deal with the devil it would be a better book.

It is hard to believe how much rethinking I am doing to the book based on the cover you created!


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> That was not easy!
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I really like this, good job.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hey Rory! While waiting for Dennis' further suggestions, I worked on a cover for you. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the sports idea
Don't forget my book cover-


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Amy! 

You told me about the characters, tell me more about the plot - I have some ideas but would like to know more in order to choose.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Rory Miller said:


> Wow that was quick!
> 
> My first reaction was that the player looks just a bit too old (that guy looks like he's in his mid thirties and I was thinking more 28-30) but the more I think about it the more I think an older player would stress the desperation to continue his career more... hmph.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it! 
I can easily change the wording but be careful about the word placement, since there isn't much space for it.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Nathalie - looks like you're having a blast with these. If you are so inclined, here is info for another cover.

Title: Choices
Genre: Fantasy/sci-fi
Author: Cate Dean
Blurb: a young writer finds herself in a not so distant future where the written word and any form of artistic expression is illegal, and punishable by death - she must survive long enough to find her way home

Have fun!

~Cate


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

I too, am interested to see what you could come up with for my novel. If you have the time for it, of course .

Title:Gemini of Emréiana
Author: Kristen DaRay
Genre: Science Fiction
Plot: (This is Not my blurb, since I still need to work on one. This is just for a general idea.) 
The first book in the Heir of Emréiana series. Carson learns that she has grew up believing Earth was her home. But when her aunt informs her that she is really an alien princess from the planet Emréiana, she must prepare herself to leave her friends and long term boyfriend behind. 

(the reason Gemini is in the name is because her home planet lives within that constellation, although we don't get to see that planet in the first book.)


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Nathalie. Looks like you are having some fun here; if you get bored and feel like it, have a bash at this.

Title: Dancing with Darwin - this is the combined 4 story sequence combined in one title.
Author: Chris Northern
Genre: Apocalyptic near future SF
Plot: each story fits back and forth in a 'that was then/this is now' style with the first storyline being the fall and the second some years later. The fall happens when a virus that makes people crazy is loosed on the world - everyone gets a psychosis, different for everyone.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> OK, I think I have addressed all of your concerns, Dennis.
> 
> I'm not sure about the title colour, but white didn't go with that background image (it was hard to read in thumbnail mode).
> Finding stock that would go together was hard, that was the best I could find, I'm still not satisfied.
> ...


Hey Nathalie - I appreciate your efforts on this. It has been fun. Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to use this, but I hope the challenge helped to increase your skill!

I'll give you a couple of final thoughts (just as a learning experience), but I encourage you to try a different project. Keep going with this, I think there is the making of a very good cover artist in you!

So... the modern Bible in his hands is an anachronism as the Bible hadn't been compiled into such a form yet. And bound and printed books were definitely not around!  We would have wanted to crop that from the image so it didn't show.

The font here is very much smacking of Midieval Europe (knights and castles and such) - that would be the wrong region for this tale and is about 500 years later in time.

So I only mention these to give you a taste of the problems you're going to run into! (especially if you work with someone as meticulous as me again!)

But this has been really fun - it definitely helped me solidify what I am looking for. I hope you enjoyed the process too!

Thank you!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

DB Boyer said:


> Hey Nathalie - I appreciate your efforts on this. It has been fun. Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to use this, but I hope the challenge helped to increase your skill!
> 
> I'll give you a couple of final thoughts (just as a learning experience), but I encourage you to try a different project. Keep going with this, I think there is the making of a very good cover artist in you!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I couldn't help more! There wasn't much stock art to choose from, and I am absolutely not an history buff. 
On to the next project, then!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

dalya said:


> I've actually found the same thing for everyone. Like, the people are all beautiful, in their own way, because they're people, but there's attractive and then there's advertising-attractive.
> 
> As much as I feel all teeth-gritty about advertising and airbrushing and "real" people, I have to say all of that noble, high-minded stuff goes out the window (for some of us) when it comes time to SELL something. You want a hot-hot-hottie. Not a realistic hottie. Not a "everybody's beautiful in their own way" person, but a stunning hottie. It's a bit of an eye-opener.


YES! It makes me realize just how damn gorgeous and not of this world actors must be.


----------



## DB Boyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't help more! There wasn't much stock art to choose from, and I am absolutely not an history buff.
> On to the next project, then!


Don't be sorry! It is really generous of you to take your time trying to learn this skill and do so by producing pro bono covers for people. I am sure we could go back and forth and reach something at some point, but I don't want to monopolize your time or generosity. I think tackling a number of different genres and styles will really help you grow in your new skill - so onwards and upwards! No looking back!

And again, I do appreciate your effort!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Daniel, I don't know if this conveys the mood of your novel. I think that if it is too "Christmas-y", just by changing the font colors we can alter the mood.
Let me know what you think - I couldn't find any nice kitsune mask so I improvised.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Interesting start. I will give you some more info that might help. This book is light hearted with a touch of comedy. The Christmas theme is strong in it. And there is a minor touch of clean romance. If you want, you can put a red fox on the cover instead of a woman. Lastly, needlework embroidery is a heavy theme in the whole series, so you might find a way to enhance the titel or cover with that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hey Amy!
> 
> You told me about the characters, tell me more about the plot - I have some ideas but would like to know more in order to choose.


The story is about Ali who once was human and fell in love with Kian, an angel...after a battle with a demon she eventually gets wings.

In book 2 she will take the lead in protecting Manhattan and NY and her high school. She has to learn about all the powers she has and how to use them. How to fly and more...She has two good friends. One is a lawyer type and the other is a gypsy type whose family has known about the underworld for sometime. While her lawyer friend remains clueless, her gypsy friend discovers Ali is an angel and that she is trying to protect Manhattan from the demons....

They end up getting into a lot of trouble

Lucianda, a human who fell in love with Jacob -an angel- also lives among the angels and walks with Ali as she teaches her how to fight and become a warrior...

But Ali has to keep hidden from Dameon because he believes her to be dead...but eventually Kian's evil demon sister Dumah finds her and uses her as bait to get her brother Kian to join her dark side. Either Ali joins, or Dumah will kill Samuel (Ali's brother who is still human) ...in an attempt to save both Ali and her brother...Kian offers himself and Dumah accepts...


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

amiblackwelder said:


> The story is about Ali who once was human and fell in love with Kian, an angel...after a battle with a demon she eventually gets wings.
> 
> In book 2 she will take the lead in protecting Manhattan and NY and her high school. She has to learn about all the powers she has and how to use them. How to fly and more...She has two good friends. One is a lawyer type and the other is a gypsy type whose family has known about the underworld for sometime. While her lawyer friend remains clueless, her gypsy friend discovers Ali is an angel and that she is trying to protect Manhattan from the demons....
> 
> ...


But I want Ali and Kian to be the main front images.....possibly Dumah and Dameon could be worked in...but see what you can do? Maybe Ali is struggling to hold onto Kian as Dumah takes him away. Dumah is black winged with cross bow and arrows.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Hey, Nathalie, if you're still taking requests, I'd love to see what you could create for a book I've got in the works. 

Title: Phoning It In
Genre: Contemporary Women's Lit
Author: Nicole Ciacchella
Plot: Melinda, a woman in her mid-twenties, feels trapped in her dead-end job as a supervisor in a call center.  She has a contentious relationship with her older sister, who is a high-powered attorney pulling down big bucks at a corporate law firm.  To Melinda's surprise, she finds that the guy with whom she's secretly madly in love would like something more than platonic friendship with her.  Mr. Right encourages Melinda to shoot for her dream of working as an editor at a big NY publisher (oh, the irony!!!).  Along the way, Melinda learns to deal with her self-image issues (brought on by her struggles with her weight and her feelings of inferiority over her lackluster career) and helps her sister through a rough patch, bringing the two of them together.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I don't want to overwhelm you, but can I get in line for a cover?
> 
> Title: Dog Aliens 1: Raffle's Name
> Author/pen name: Cherise Kelley
> ...


ETA:
Here is a page I just made with a bunch of photos to choose from:
http://size12bystpatricksday.blogspot.com/2012/08/1472-raffle-dog-picture-page.html

Other "dog story" covers:


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

Adding info for my book:

Title: The Dark Devours
Genre: YA Paranormal
Author: Genesis Blue
Plot: Laine (1, her brother, Shane (23), and his friend, Cade, are paranormal hunters after a cucuy (boogeyman) that is killing young children in a small town. Laine's ability to see and communicate with ghosts has linked them to a little girl whose spirit was left after the cucuy killed her physical body. They're in a desperate race against time to catch the creature before any more children die. Shane has just come back into Laine's life after abandoning her 5 years earlier when he found out she could see spirits and he's still not sure she isn't a monster herself. 

The story takes place in a small town, with a playground being a major location for the story, where the children's ghosts are being devoured. Other main locales include a bar and a motel, but those might not be ideal for the cover of a YA book!

For the cover, I'd prefer not to have faces on it, though the rest of a person could still be shown if you want. My readers have said that they prefer to imagine the characters themselves. Ideally, it would convey spooky without crossing the line into horror, if that makes sense, since it's not that scary.  It will be part of a series (Dark Hunter Chronicles) which can go on the cover.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll restart the cover making tomorrow. 

If the authors in line for a cover could take a look at Shutterstock to give me stock art suggestions, so that it can inspire me to use it or find something similar for their covers, that would be of help!

Last thing - I'm not a professional, so I'm doing the best I can. Might not be what you expected! 
I'm not taking precise orders, just information to do the best cover I can, so be specific of the genre, the mood of the story, and the blurb should give info on the plot, so that I can draw on that to create the cover.

To Shutterstock now!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice work, Nathalie! It's been fun to see what you come up with.


----------



## mandalync (Apr 5, 2011)

Nathalie, what font did you use for THE CRYSTAL NEEDLE?  I really like it.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

I went searching Shutterstock for images that might help you see what I am looking for.

A fox like this: http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=Red+Fox&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&people_gender=&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1#id=68336269 or http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?searchterm=red+fox&search_group=&lang=en&search_source=search_form#id=60964954

A setting perhaps like this: http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=New+ENGLAND+WINTER&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&people_gender=&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1#id=89821336 or http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=Massachusetts+christmas&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&people_gender=&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1#id=99698900

You could throw in some magical elements, and/or embroidery related elements at your own artistic lease.

Also: Here is a blurb for the book, though this is a rough draft version it should convey a little of the story to you so you might be able to see better what I am putting this cover on. Thank you very much.

" The trees are lit, the carolers are singing, Featherville is preparing for a pleasant New England Christmas. Just about the only thing missing this year is snow. The Kitsune and Henderson families are becoming closer as the brothers take on the role as family pets and Allison gets closer to the man she loves. But, mischief is in the air. The local sheriff is unhappy to see wolves as family pets, which leads the brothers to be on Santa's naughty list&#8230;.again. But, Allison isn't worried about her brothers; she is worried about her man. Joseph is spending less and less time with her. And could that be true? Did she see him kissing another girl? Magic, merriment, mischief and Christmastime cheer abound in this follow up story to the Crystal Needle. "


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Nathalie,

here are a couple for the story Choices - it takes place in a monochromatic world. Love the last one!

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=futuristic+interior&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&people_gender=&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1#id=56391895

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=futuristic+interior&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&people_gender=&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1#id=86273359

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=futuristic+interior&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&people_gender=&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1#id=80128792

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?lang=en&search_source=search_form&version=llv1&anyorall=all&safesearch=1&searchterm=futuristic+interior&search_group=&orient=&search_cat=&searchtermx=&photographer_name=&people_gender=&people_age=&people_ethnicity=&people_number=&commercial_ok=&color=&show_color_wheel=1#id=70465795

Okay - that should give you some ideas! Thanks for practicing with our requests. 

~Cate


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, now that the heat is bearable, I'm back and will work on covers today! ^^

Three things on my agenda:

changing Faustidinho's wording of the contract of Rory has it for me, and sending him the files
modifying Daniel's cover
starting on Amy's cover

Thanks for being patient! ^^


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I'll restart the cover making tomorrow.
> 
> If the authors in line for a cover could take a look at Shutterstock to give me stock art suggestions, so that it can inspire me to use it or find something similar for their covers, that would be of help!
> 
> ...


Let's see, what did I say again?



> sheep, dinosaurs, space ships, whales, spitfire fighter planes, carnivorous soup, vampires or even zombies with a shoe fetish


spitfire should actually be flying fortress, so:

http://thumb7.shutterstock.com/thumb_small/68719/68719,1203050876,1/stock-photo-world-war-ii-era-bomber-9448885.jpg
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-34351369/stock-photo-world-war-ii-era-heavy-bomber-on-a-mission.html?src=csl_recent_image-1

Sheep:

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-69747772/stock-photo-herd-of-sheep-on-beautiful-mountain-meadow.html?src=csl_recent_image-1

Dinosaurs:

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-105643715/stock-photo--d-render-depicting-a-corythosaurus-dinosaur-which-lived-during-the-cretaceous-period-isolated.html?src=csl_recent_image-2

Whales:

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-73956268/stock-photo-humpback-calf-waving.html?src=csl_recent_image-1

Spaceships:

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-95249524/stock-photo-spacecraft-over-the-mountainous-terrain-of-the-planet.html?src=csl_recent_image-1

I haven't really found anything suitable with regard to vampires and shoe-fetish zombies.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Really cool! My only concern was that sometimes I had to think about what some of the letters were, but that wasn't a major issue. But who knows the author may love it 

I love the way the angles are posed. It's really eye catching.



Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Thoughts?


----------



## mandalync (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think the font works at all.  And I'm not sure it's a good idea to break the author's name up (isn't Blackwelder supposed to be one word?).
I like the way you created the wings, but the girl's legwarmers are a little distracting (maybe this is only because I know the original photo is of a dancer).  

I guess we'll have to wait and see what Ami thinks.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

Stock photos that convey the feel I want to capture . . .

Playground at night: http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-54918601/stock-photo-children-playground-at-night.html (too yellow, but that could be changed)

Abandoned swings: http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-68829016/stock-photo-an-old-swingset-in-a-park-during-the-autumn-season.html

Kid on a swing: http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-80961742/stock-photo-little-cheerful-smiling-girl-in-violet-clothes-playing-on-swing.html

And a badly done concept piece that I had tried out before and kinda liked since it would work easily for a series: http://i1.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo_images/250/draft_lens19671981module160786219photo_1343945366a__a_.jpg


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Just curious. Been a while.


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

Are there any spots left? I know I'm late to the party, but lurking has been a blast.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi all!  

Life has taken over these last few days, but I'm back, and today is cover day!  
Let me check where I left off and I'll come back with the next covers as I make them.

Amy, what did you think of the cover?
Rory, I still need the text you want on the "soul contract", if you still want the cover, before I send you the files.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Completely redid the cover, what do you think Daniel?

















If you like it, I'll work a bit more on details.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I don't want to overwhelm you, but can I get in line for a cover?
> 
> Title: Dog Aliens 1: Raffle's Name
> Author/pen name: Cherise Kelley
> ...


Hi Cherise! You're newt in line, do you still need a cover?
What race is your dog? I'll try to find stock pictures that could work.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I would SO love a cover. I actually need two, so I thought I would post both and let you choose which one you want to work on (if any). Not sure if you're still accepting requests, but here they are just in case. Thanks!

COVER 1: End-of-the-world story. The vibe is very similar to this movie poster: 
http://www.heyuguys.co.uk/images/2009/11/Carriers-UK-Poster-800x600.jpg
So basically, people (3-4 people; at least one guy and one girl) with masks driving cross country to escape a virus. Dead people on the ground, destroyed cars, burning buildings... those would be a great addition, if at all possible.

COVER 2: Also end of the world, but in this case, there's a major snow storm/blizzard that never ends. And there are zombie-like creatures (they're more like rabid/infected people than zombies) in the snow. The book is about a group of people trying to reach a destination (driving south in the US). I would love a cover that looks "fuzzy," with snow obscuring the view and flying everywhere. You don't have to show the creatures, but there could be some blood or a shadow that hints at them. Creepy is good for this cover.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Completely redid the cover, what do you think Daniel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks cool. The only part is the secondary title "A Christmas to Remember" is a little hard to see. If you could make that a little larger, even if that means taking it out of the lights and putting it as stand alone text that will be alright. Thank you for your effort and time.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

That one was hard to do, because you gave so many indications. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Senseidoji said:


> This looks cool. The only part is the secondary title "A Christmas to Remember" is a little hard to see. If you could make that a little larger, even if that means taking it out of the lights and putting it as stand alone text that will be alright. Thank you for your effort and time.


OK I'm correcting this now and taking care of some details.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> That one was hard to do, because you gave so many indications.
> Thoughts?


I have no idea if this fits what the writer was looking for, but I just wanted to say it's an awesome cover!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

dotx said:


> I have no idea if this fits what the writer was looking for, but I just wanted to say it's an awesome cover!


It has the vampire (bats), the dinosaur, the zombie with a shoe fetish, the carnivorous soup, the whale, the sheep and the spaceship Jeroen wanted...
I had a hard time figuring a way to gather multiple ideas in the same cover image!


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Those are not bad covers! I have gimp, but have no idea how to do layers. I learned only filters. I'm a computer genius.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi Cherise! You're next in line, do you still need a cover?
> What race is your dog? I'll try to find stock pictures that could work.


He's mostly Queensland Heeler.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

If you don't mind, take a look at the font on my cover for the first book, which is in my sig. I cannot remember the exact name of that font, but you could get close to that, it might help readers connect the two books better. If that is too much trouble that's okay, its still awesome. Thanks.

(I am writing this post on my new phone. Pardon my typing.)


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Senseidoji said:


> If you don't mind, take a look at the font on my cover for the first book, which is in my sig. I cannot remember the exact name of that font, but you could get close to that, it might help readers connect the two books better. If that is too much trouble that's okay, its still awesome. Thanks.
> 
> (I am writing this post on my new phone. Pardon my typing.)


I have absolutely no idea what font this would be. There is not much of a continuity between the two covers, either.
Didn't you change that cover recently? I don't remember it that way.

Thoughts?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> He's mostly Queensland Healer.


Is this close enough?
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-87503437/stock-photo-australian-cattle-dog-in-front-of-a-white-background.html?src=32502814d0964f501845fddc0d7bea57-1-16










Also, please, I need your blurb to get some ideas for your cover!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Is this close enough?
> http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-87503437/stock-photo-australian-cattle-dog-in-front-of-a-white-background.html?src=32502814d0964f501845fddc0d7bea57-1-16
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is close enough.

Blurb:

What if pet dogs were really space aliens who conducted intergalactic trade while we left them home alone? What if aggression between big dogs and little dogs was actually because they were from different planets? What if their two planets were in a centuries-long competition over Earth's unknown alien resources? What if cats knew dogs were aliens, and were desperately trying to tell humans this, but we wouldn't listen? What if dogs in this situation started to really love humans? Would they be conflicted?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

How about...


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey, Nathalie - I got a fab cover for my novella Choices, so you can scratch me off your list and take on another request. Thanks for my first one - gotten loads of compliments on it!

~Cate


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Just for reference, the two amazon sizes are height=87 and height=241

Looks good!!!


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

I really love the image for the cover art. Would it be okay if I got the image without the title or by-line and I can put it on myself? Also, after I get the book published I would like to put your name down as cover artist. Would that be okay?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Senseidoji said:


> I really love the image for the cover art. Would it be okay if I got the image without the title or by-line and I can put it on myself? Also, after I get the book published I would like to put your name down as cover artist. Would that be okay?


I'll send you the file and you can modify it your heart's content, of course!
Let me know where I can send you the dropbox shared folder.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Hey, Nathalie - I got a fab cover for my novella Choices, so you can scratch me off your list and take on another request. Thanks for my first one - gotten loads of compliments on it!
> 
> ~Cate


Alright! 
Glad you like it!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Dalya said:


> Just for reference, the two amazon sizes are height=87 and height=241
> 
> Looks good!!!


Thanks! I should have thought about that... 
Will use them from now on.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

I pm'd you my email address. When I get it done, I will post it here so people can see the finished product. Thanks.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Senseidoji said:


> I pm'd you my email address. When I get it done, I will post it here so people can see the finished product. Thanks.


File is okay to be downloaded, have fun!


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> File is okay to be downloaded, have fun!


I am sorry, but where is it?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Senseidoji said:


> I am sorry, but where is it?


I shared it on dropbox, you should have gotten an e-mail telling you it's ready.
Try to check the spam folder.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I shared it on dropbox, you should have gotten an e-mail telling you it's ready.
> Try to check the spam folder.


Couldn't find it. Sent you another pm.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> How about...


Nathalie, you are a true artist. I love it!

Thank you so much!

My email is cherisek52 at gmail dot com.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is my final products. I am not sure which one to go with. I like both.



















I wanted to say thank you to Nathalie hamidi. Cover art can be quite the stress, especially when you have little to no money. Your help has been an answered prayer. I am publishing this book this November as a follow up to the first Crystal Needle. Everything was ready except the cover, and now that is ready. Thank you again for your efforts. This is more than I expected. Please check to see the book when it comes out, your name will be listed as cover artist.

Daniel


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Senseidoji said:


> Here is my final products. I am not sure which one to go with. I like both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daniel,

I like this one best.

And Nathalie's last name starts with an H, not an M!


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Daniel,
> 
> I like this one best.
> 
> And Nathalie's last name starts with an H, not an M!


Thanks.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Nathalie, you are a true artist. I love it!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> My email is cherisek52 at gmail dot com.


I'm glad you like it! Sending you the xcf file by dropbox now.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Senseidoji said:


> Here is my final products. I am not sure which one to go with. I like both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daniel, I'm glad you like it - that was the purpose of this thread, having fun and providing covers for the coverless! 

Maybe you could try to do the title, subtitle and author name in Gimp?
Try leaving more space between the cover's borders and the letters, it looks a bit crowded. Also, try playing with the letters kerning a bit so that the T is not so far away from the rest of the letters.
http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/gimptutorials/ss/Kerning-Workaround.htm

My two cents!


----------



## ErikaG (Jul 25, 2011)

Name: Erika Galpin
Pen Name: EV Millard

As discussed in our e-mail, I'm would like to change the story I want a cover for.

I would like a cover for the following children's horse story.

Title: Wild One
Author Name: EV Millard

This is the shutterstock image I want for the cover:

It's horses in sunset Image ID:111912137

http://www.shutterstock.com/cat.mhtml?searchterm=horses+running+in+dust&search_group=&lang=en&search_source=search_form#id=111912137

I would want a bit of work on making the background more colorful, and perhaps, if possible, a longer mane on the front horse. If not possible, no worries.

Thanks in advance,
Erika


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Mandalyn Capelle said:


> Wow! Cate's cover is amazing.
> 
> I know that several people have requested covers, and you may not be able to get through them all before your image subscription runs out (or your patience runs thin).
> 
> ...


Hey Mandalyn, it's your turn! 

Here is what I came up with, let me know your thoughts:
























As you can see, I've tried to stick as much as possible to your previous cover, so that you can have a series feel. I used the fonts you wanted, but changed the color theme in order for your books to be easily distinguishable.

















If you like it, I can work more on the details. 
Thoughts?


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hey Mandalyn, it's your turn!
> 
> Here is what I came up with, let me know your thoughts:
> 
> ...


I love this cover!


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Oh, wow, the Evanesced is such a great cover (as are all the rest. I love what you did with the puppy one). You are good. And getting even better. 

If you by any chance are still in the mode for making covers after you finish all the requests above, I have a short story that needs a cover, but I don't know what I want and how should it look like. I would love to see what you would (if you have time and will) do with it. 

Title: Ineluctable Fate
Series: The 13th
Author: Ela Lond
Genre:  Paranormal YA 
This story is happening in Victorian London and the main characters, a girl, is an Awakener who has to work together with Soul Reaper, a childhood friend who has broken her heart, to find out who is responsible for increase of Soul Eaters. -- Sorry, I haven’t worked on the blurb yet. 

I have no idea how to represent this and the only thing that I wish for is a glowing transparent yellowish The13th in the background (with big 13 and smaller ‘the’ and ‘th’). Maybe it would help to know that the main character is a brunette, dresses very modestly (mostly dark colours and in clothes suitable for the London's middle class; think Gaskell's North and South) and her tool of trade are two purple fans with black wired edge and which has a steel blades that can pop out on her command.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

elalond said:


> Oh, wow, the Evanesced is such a great cover (as are all the rest. I love what you did with the puppy one). You are good. And getting even better.
> 
> If you by any chance are still in the mode for making covers after you finish all the requests above, I have a short story that needs a cover, but I don't know what I want and how should it look like. I would love to see what you would (if you have time and will) do with it.
> 
> ...


Hey Ela, if you can find examples of the clothes on Shutterstock, that would help!
I'm not a history buff, as my recent DB Boyer cover debacle proved!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I'm glad you like it! Sending you the xcf file by dropbox now.


I got the file.  Thank you again!


----------



## mandalync (Apr 5, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hey Mandalyn, it's your turn!
> 
> Here is what I came up with, let me know your thoughts:
> 
> ...


 No words. Just...wow! I love, love, love it! It's perfect! You totally nailed it on the first try! And I really love the colors. Thank you so much! Now I just need to get my butt in gear and finish the revisions on this story. 

mandalyncapelle [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

I just wanted to stop by and say, YIKES! Wow! Very well done!
I love to keep coming back here and seeing what you've added next.

I especially love your “Final Hours” and “Evanesced” covers!

Have you considered doing pre-mades or even commissions, as a side line gig? Because, if this is what you can do now, you can only get better and better. I'm sure many people would jump at the chance to work with you, and pay for it.


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hey Ela, if you can find examples of the clothes on Shutterstock, that would help!
> I'm not a history buff, as my recent DB Boyer cover debacle proved!


Haven't found anything suitable in dark colours, just in white. White is fine too. 
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-60331717/stock-photo-old-fashioned-photo-of-a-beauty-brunette.html
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-72175942/stock-photo-portrait-of-a-beautiful-young-victorian-lady-in-white-dress.html
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-98305103/stock-photo-portrait-of-a-beautiful-young-victorian-lady-in-white-dress-russian-palace.html
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-96665242/stock-photo-portrait-of-a-beautiful-young-victorian-lady-in-white-dress-russian-palace.html
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-60324298/stock-photo-portrait-of-a-pretty-brunette.html
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-64956640/stock-photo-young-beauty-woman-over-nature-background.html

While searching, I stumbled over some beautiful images and I just have to share them:
This one is so pretty: http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-70561195/stock-photo-forest-nymph-wearing-gorgeous-hat.html
Another beautiful one: http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-67424152/stock-photo-portrait-of-a-woman-in-hat-made-of-flowers-in-black-and-white.html
And this one is 'oh, my' : http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-61556350/stock-photo-fine-art-photo-of-a-young-muscular-man-in-a-forest.html

P.S.: And I agree with the above comment.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Mandalyn Capelle said:


> No words. Just...wow! I love, love, love it! It's perfect! You totally nailed it on the first try! And I really love the colors. Thank you so much! Now I just need to get my butt in gear and finish the revisions on this story.
> 
> mandalyncapelle [at] yahoo [dot] com


Yay, I'm so glad you like it! 
Let me work a bit on some details I have my eye on, and I'm sending it to you after that. Should be as good as possible, right? 

I want to take a minute here to thank each and every one of you teaming with me to create the best covers I can.
Your advice is invaluable, and your cheering and nice words are making my day.
I'm having a lot of fun!


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

You are doing very well with these!


----------



## Josh St. John (Feb 3, 2012)

Just wanted to stop by and say that you're doing great work.  Nicely done!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

CathleenShaffer said:


> Wow! These are great. Just in case you run out of covers to do, which looks unlikely; I have a short I am close to finishing.
> Title: Mazatlan Muse
> Author: Cathleen Murphy Shaffer
> Blurb: After a near death experience, a couple sets off on an RV trip to Mexico to experience life in the slow chaotic lane.
> ...


Cathleen, your turn! 

It was quite hard to find the right map but I think this one is nice. Unfortunately, all RVs or trailers were positioned wrong, so I couldn't add one on the map in order to make believe it was at the size of the map.
I made my homework and look about Mazaltan, saw that it was named from Nahuatl, so I added Aztec figures on it.
























I'm open to suggestions to make this cover better. Thoughts?

Edited to add: d*mn, just noticed I made a typo on your name, correcting it now. Sorry!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

dotx said:


> I would SO love a cover. I actually need two, so I thought I would post both and let you choose which one you want to work on (if any). Not sure if you're still accepting requests, but here they are just in case. Thanks!
> 
> COVER 1: End-of-the-world story. The vibe is very similar to this movie poster:
> http://www.heyuguys.co.uk/images/2009/11/Carriers-UK-Poster-800x600.jpg
> ...


And what would the titles/author be?


----------



## Cameron McKeth (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, if you are still doing covers I would love to have one! You're work is so lovely! I'm working on a YA paranormal series about the daughters of Mother Nature and Father Time. There are nine daughters and each one is responsible for protecting one of nature's biomes.

I would love a cover for the ocean biome...with tones of blue and purple.
Title: Mariana
Daughters of the Biomes Series
Author:Cameron McKeth
YA Paranormal

Thank you so much!


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> And what would the titles/author be?


Ah, yes, there's that detail... 

Book 1:
Title: Plague Roads

Book 2: 
Title: 30 Days to the End of the World
Subtitle: Wastelands, Book One

Author for both: Diana Bocco

Thanks! So excited to see what you come up with!


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Senseidoji said:


> Here is my final products. I am not sure which one to go with. I like both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure if you are completely decided on the fonts...but here's a quick thought. Use the title font of the first--continue the curl of the last 'e' to be a piece of thread in a needle that goes into the last 'r' of "A Christmas to Remember" using the cross stitch font. Not sure if that's something you are capable of doing, but I think it could tie them in really well.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> not sure if you are completely decided on the fonts...but here's a quick thought. Use the title font of the first--continue the curl of the last 'e' to be a piece of thread in a needle that goes into the last 'r' of "A Christmas to Remember" using the cross stitch font. Not sure if that's something you are capable of doing, but I think it could tie them in really well.


That is a good idea. Unfortunately, I do not believe I am able to do that. I have been testing the covers on some friends and though most like the prettier fonts on the first cover, they all agree that it is harder to read in a smaller image. So, I am leaning toward the second cover. Thanks for the input, I will see if I can figure out how to make that idea work.


----------



## mandalync (Apr 5, 2011)

-alex- said:


> Have you considered doing pre-mades or even commissions, as a side line gig? Because, if this is what you can do now, you can only get better and better. I'm sure many people would jump at the chance to work with you, and pay for it.


^This. You obviously have a lot of talent. And I think you would do great if you offered premade covers with an option to change the fonts (I find that I often decide against buying premade covers because there is no option to change the fonts to fit a series or what I have envisioned for the book).


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

-alex- said:


> I just wanted to stop by and say, YIKES! Wow! Very well done!
> I love to keep coming back here and seeing what you've added next.
> 
> I especially love your "Final Hours" and "Evanesced" covers!
> ...





Mandalyn Capelle said:


> ^This. You obviously have a lot of talent. And I think you would do great if you offered premade covers with an option to change the fonts (I find that I often decide against buying premade covers because there is no option to change the fonts to fit a series or what I have envisioned for the book).


First, I want to thank you all for the kind comments and thoughts.
I am having a lot of fun creating covers! 

Since this has been mentioned some times now, I thought I would address the "sideline gig" comments. 

I sure would love to have that as a sideline gig, of course, but I think it is clear to all real cover artists here that I am still a rookie.
I probably make blatant mistakes that I don't even see. I also would be completely unable to deliver on some covers, as can DB attest. 
Is it ethical to make someone pay for something when you cannot assure to do a good job? I'm not sure I could do that.

And, to be completely honest, I don't have office hours, and never will, since I have two young boys with autism.
I'm always on the road, working with them... I then divide the remaining time I have between my projects. The nights are short!   

For now, I'm still happy to work on this "month" of free covers, and I'm going to focus on that for the moment.
I'm glad I can help Kindleboarders, since I get so much information from here. This forum is the best for writers-and-self-publishing-wannabes like me. 

After that? Well, why not?
It's something I'll have to decide at the end of the Shutterstock subscription month.


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

Hi, Nathalie 

I've sent you the info in a PM because the story is currently entered in a contest where I have to maintain anonymity.

Cheers,

Kary

Assuming this works, here's the stock image I've been using, rotated 90 degrees to the left so the sky is on top. (couldn't get it to display as a picture, tho) I'll be happy to buy it for you if you want it.

http://www.dreamstime.com/stock-photo-planet-arkology-ocean-something-lurking-image4542690

Here's another one, though the green part is a little in-your-face. http://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-free-stock-images-earth-like-planet-image4542509


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> That one was hard to do, because you gave so many indications.
> Thoughts?


Absolutely perfect! Sorry about all the indications, but it is a book about my weird dreams, and once my conscious mind takes a break, strange things happen.

Even so, this cover is just perfect. I'll definitely use it.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

This thread is great! Just wanted to chirp in and say your covers look really professional. It's fun keeping up with all your new designs!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> That one was hard to do, because you gave so many indications.
> Thoughts?


That is a great cover. For somebody who is just starting out you're doing wonderful work.


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

Great is one word for it. Serious kick-butt is another.   IMHO, it's absolutely pro quality and would likely win awards in cover contests.


----------



## westonw (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey Nathalie,

The covers look great! If you're still taking on projects I could really use some help with my cover. I recently got feedback on a few designs I did using GIMP and the consensus was that I should keep my day job. I guess cover design is not my forte. Here's the info...

Title: Happy Time Go Fast - Invaluable Lessons from Teaching English Abroad
Author: Wes Weston
Genre: Travel Memoir 
Blurb: A lighthearted travelogue that gives an inside look at the life of an ESL (English as a Second Language) teacher in Korea.

To be more specific, the book is more towards the evolution of a first time English teacher. It's humorous and I also give a lot of info about the current state of Korea's English education system.

Here are the designs I did if you want to see how badly I need your help.  
http://theselfpublishingexperience.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-cover-judge-it_1482.html 
Thanks!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Greetings! I'm a big fan of the covers you're doing in this thread.  

If you're still doing free covers and up for the challenge, I've been having a horrible time finding a great cover / coming up with ideas for a story I'm writing. It's about a cross-dressing truck driver who goes on a killing spree wearing a wedding gown. I know that sounds insanely twisted, but I got the idea from a song I heard years ago, and it sounded like a lot of fun to write.

Title: The Saga of Bobby Jean
Author: David Scroggins
Tagline: There's a song in his heart and a body in his trunk.

The story is pretty dark, but also somewhat satirical in nature. Kind of like Horror meets dark comedy. I would be REALLY appreciative if you were able to come up with something.


----------



## troyp (Sep 4, 2012)

The covers in this thread are awesome.  

Would you consider doing covers for non-fiction work?  I have three books that on kindle that desperately need a make-over.

I can provide some images for the covers, thanks to my son's photo-shoot with me this weekend.


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Nathalie 
I sent you a private message about a possible cover for me. thanks so much for providing this service.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey all 

I am so very glad you guys are enjoying this too. This is becoming a bit overwhelming for me and I don't know how to react, since I won't have the time to finish all those covers...
I even doubt it is humanly possible, at this point!  

I declare that thread officially done. I'll do my best with the time I have to do more covers, but my shutterstock subscription is coming to an end.
I'm sorry, I already know I'll have to disappoint some of you.  

I'll be coming back later this week to do more covers, though, so next people in line, be ready to nitpick.


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

Hey, Nathalie - just wanted to say that what you've done here is generous and amazing. If you never get to mine, that's totally cool, and I think you're wonderful for having made the offer at all.

Cheers!

Kary


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Well you can consider mine a definite success. A really really REALLY big thank you from me, and I'm sure I speak for the others you've helped as well


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

I have to say, I'm not surprised that you got so many requests. The covers you made are great and I hope that I will be able to see more of them, but even if I don't, that good too. Like KaryE already said, you offer has been really generous and I can imagine you made some people very happy.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

KristenDaRay said:


> Really cool! My only concern was that sometimes I had to think about what some of the letters were, but that wasn't a major issue. But who knows the author may love it
> 
> I love the way the angles are posed. It's really eye catching.


I'm amazed. Love the interpretation! If you could somehow keep my name without breaking it up, that would work best, but wow! Maybe try it with my name as one word?


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Thoughts?


The only other thing is I'm trying to keep the font color consistent for series consistency and so if we could make the font color more of a ruby pink, like the first book in my thumbnail?


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry- I also need 
AngelFire Chronicles: Book 2 
somewhere on the cover.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hey all
> 
> I am so very glad you guys are enjoying this too. This is becoming a bit overwhelming for me and I don't know how to react, since I won't have the time to finish all those covers...
> I even doubt it is humanly possible, at this point!
> ...


Thank you soooooooooo much!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm back!  
Sorry for the long absence. School's back here, and I'm always running around for the kids - this morning, I forgot to give my son's lunch bag, that I had in my fr*gging hand, to the bus driver, and I had to run all the way to the school (I live in the country, and do not have a car licence)... There goes my morning of tranquility! I'm sure I'll never forget his lunch ever again!  

I still have some changes to do to the covers I'm working on right now. I'll be in touch on this thread and will post the results here too.  

I have good news too: as a thank you for all of your help and cheering this month, I'll be happy to work on the rest of the list (before I said it's over, list is in this thread's first post) even after the end of my subscription on Shutterstock. I have some stock I've gotten for me, and I'll try to use it on your cover. I can also use other stock images you'd prefer, if you are willing to pay for them.  

Also, I'm willing to give a try, after that month of fun, to the whole sideline gig, thanks to all of you. I'd love to have ideas and opinions on pricing, licencing, etc. What would you guys want in a graphic designer, knowing I'm not a professional?


----------



## Cameron McKeth (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome back, Nathalie!!! Thank you for doing such beautiful work! You totally rock.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Woot! Welcome back. I'm so thrilled to see my name on your list. Thank you so much for giving it a shot! I'm eager to see what you come up with.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> Woot! Welcome back. I'm so thrilled to see my name on your list. Thank you so much for giving it a shot! I'm eager to see what you come up with.


I hope you're patient!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I hope you're patient!


I am very patient. Don't worry about that at all.


----------



## Cameron McKeth (Apr 21, 2011)

Ohmygoodness! I didn't even notice my name on the list lol Thank you, Nathalie! *So Excited* I was just happy to see you back!


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Saw I was on the list too.  Thank you. I'm looking forward to see what you come up with. I know it's going to be great.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

I've recently started a blog to help people who want to design covers, you may find it useful. The idea is to provide helpful info, whether you are creating your own covers, or briefing a professional to create them for you. http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Also, I'm willing to give a try, after that month of fun, to the whole sideline gig, thanks to all of you. I'd love to have ideas and opinions on pricing, licensing, etc. What would you guys want in a graphic designer, knowing I'm not a professional?


Suggestion:

I would love it if you kept this thread up and, after you finish the freebies that are already on the list, you did the same as you have been doing but charge $30 for your artistry and have the author pay for the stock photos on their end. You do a mock up before any stock is bought. The author says what they like or don't like. You do another mock up, and so on. You don't post any without watermarks until the author Paypals you the $30.

I love this thread and I know many other people do, too. It is almost like performance art, LOL! 
It advertises your artistic eye, and of course it also advertises all of our books.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I love this thread and I know many other people do, too. It is almost like performance art, LOL!
> It advertises your artistic eye, and of course it also advertises all of our books.


Yeah, I also love this thread. I'm super excited that my name is on the list, but I keep checking back because I like seeing the covers you're creating for other people as well.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry if I came late in the running. (Why couldn't this run for ten more days?) Anyway, make that *three* cover suggestions (if I'd known earlier). In order of priority:

*Title*: _Gadsby: Champion of Youth_
*Author*: Ernest Vincent Wright
*Status*: Kindle reissue due on October 8; originally published in 1939; public domain in the U.S. and elsewhere
*Summary*: A mayor in his fifties enlists the help of young people to revitalise his small, sleepy town; written without the letter "e".
*Other information*: The original text is hosted online at Wikisource and on other sites. Trust me, it's a hard read; I learned that while trying to summarize it last weekend.

[hr/]

*Title*: _Marigot Magic_
*Author*: Reginald Routhwick
*Status*: On track for NaNoWriMo 2012
*Summary*: During a reunion, a raccoon meets his relatives (and makes some new friends) in Dominica's east coast, and learns of his famous uncle's revived yet tumultuous movie shoot in Marie-Galante.
*Other information*: I've tried my hand at designing Samson Dixwell, the main character. Didn't turn out well, however.

[hr/]

*Title*: _Lucky Guess: A Sevton Story_
*Author*: Reginald Routhwick
*Status*: Work in progress (since December 2005); stalled at this writing due to _Gadsby_/_Marigot Magic_
*Summary*: Through a regionwide online trivia contest, a Caribbean schoolgirl is unwittingly thrown into the years-long search for an important cache of lost artwork.
*Other information*: At this writing, the first two chapters have been posted on Wattpad and fluffyseme.

I'd like it if you could please make these licensed under CC Attribution 3.0--that's what I use for my own work as well.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> No one?
> You chicken!


I'm not chicken . . . was just in deep depression and not looking at KB much.
These covers are awesome, and you are a great human being to have done all this.
And, it ain't necessary: but if you still have one more cover left in you, please PM me.
And I will also pay you something in the future if my financial situation improves.
thanks!


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks so much, Nathalie. I’ll PM you.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Ami, here are the modifications you wanted on the cover. 
























If you like it, I'll work a little bit more on the details of the images, and send it to you via Dropbox (I'll need an e-mail address for that).


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

keithdraws said:


> I've recently started a blog to help people who want to design covers, you may find it useful. The idea is to provide helpful info, whether you are creating your own covers, or briefing a professional to create them for you. http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/


Great resources, thank you! 
I'll dive into it regularly. I'm sure I need all the help I can get!


----------



## westonw (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Nathalie!  I'm so happy to see my name on your list.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hey Ami, here are the modifications you wanted on the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, I love it. Please do that...even if you can make the font a tiny bit more clear and maybe make my name the same color as the title. That would be perfect. Please do send by dropbox of email
my email is [email protected] and please keep in contact and my dropbox I can share with yours? Just send me your link vis email.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

amiblackwelder said:


> OMG, I love it. Please do that...even if you can make the font a tiny bit more clear and maybe make my name the same color as the title. That would be perfect. Please do send by dropbox of email
> my email is [email protected] and please keep in contact and my dropbox I can share with yours? Just send me your link vis email.


Hi Ami!
Here is the final result:
























Sending you the files via Dropbox now.


----------



## Cameron McKeth (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful work, Nathalie! Congrats on your gorgeous new cover, Ami! I love it


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Cameron McKeth said:


> Beautiful work, Nathalie! Congrats on your gorgeous new cover, Ami! I love it


Thanks Cameron! 
Working on the next one.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

This one is for Genesis Blue:
























Thoughts?


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

haha nice...that cover gives me the creeps!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> haha nice...that cover gives me the creeps!


Wait til you see it


----------



## Cameron McKeth (Apr 21, 2011)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> haha nice...that cover gives me the creeps!


I know, right? That little girl is creepy as heck!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Cameron McKeth said:


> I know, right? That little girl is creepy as heck!


Then you haven't seen EVERYTHING! 
Look a little harder!


----------



## Cameron McKeth (Apr 21, 2011)

lol The woman creeps me out, too! But there is something about the little girl just standing there...it gave me the heebie jeebies.   I could feel the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Then you haven't seen EVERYTHING!
> Look a little harder!


You mean the woman behind the toboggan, right? She looks like that woman from that horror movie The Circle and her eyes are glowing. It gives me shivers.
Great cover.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi Ami!
> Here is the final result:
> 
> 
> ...


Love it, thanks, let me have dropbox account via kindle boards message please as I don't think I got it in my email, or missed it.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

amiblackwelder said:


> Love it, thanks, let me have dropbox account via kindle boards message please as I don't think I got it in my email, or missed it.


H Ami! I resent the invite, you should be able to find it in the inbox of your Hotmail account!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

rew said:


> Yay! I'm on the list! Nathalie, can I change the story concept? The Arthur the Alchemist one is now being done by an illustrator, but I have a YA one that I would like to see done. If so, here's the details.
> 
> Title: Monster Heart
> Author: R. E. Washington
> ...


Hi rew! 

While waiting for Genesis Blue's input, could you please look for stock art ideas that convey the feel you want for your character?
And show me a list of book in your genre, so that I can get an idea of what works and what doesn't?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

rew said:


> Sure!
> 
> Books in my genre:
> http://www.amazon.com/Mayfair-Moon-Darkwoods-Trilogy/dp/1468185527
> ...


How about this one?
http://us.fotolia.com/id/11263991


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

rew said:


> Looks good.


What sort of background do you want behind? on your photos I've seen mostly forests and moons.


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> What sort of background do you want behind? on your photos I've seen mostly forests and moons.


I guess anything that says paranormal. I'm not picky.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

rew said:


> I guess anything that says paranormal. I'm not picky.


Great. 
Send me the stock image at [email protected] - I think I have a background that can go with it!


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

Hi, Nathalie,

I posted this up-thread but in case you missed it, I had to PM you my info because the story in question has been entered in a blind-judged contest. If the details - including the title - appear here, I could be disqualified. If this doesn't work for you (you'll have to use a nonsense title if you post the image), or if you're too busy and never get to me, that's totally cool.

If you never got the info and need me to send it again, please let me know.  

Cheers!

Kary


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

KaryE said:


> Hi, Nathalie,
> 
> I posted this up-thread but in case you missed it, I had to PM you my info because the story in question has been entered in a blind-judged contest. If the details - including the title - appear here, I could be disqualified. If this doesn't work for you (you'll have to use a nonsense title if you post the image), or if you're too busy and never get to me, that's totally cool.
> 
> ...


Hi Kary!
I remember getting it! 
If I don't find it when it's your turn, I'll ask again, don't worry.


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Great.
> Send me the stock image at [email protected] - I think I have a background that can go with it!


What size would you like?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I do covers at 6000x9000px, so biggest always works best. That way, if you want to transform it into a paper cover later, it'll be possible.

No need to take the extended distribution one, you'll go back and pay it when you sell ten gazillion books.


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

And sent!  

XL was the largest they had.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

rew said:


> And sent!


Got it! 
Will do my best!


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks! I can't wait to see what you come up with. You're really doing us all a great favor!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

rew said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to see what you come up with. You're really doing us all a great favor!


I hope you'll like it! 
I have some backgrounds that can apply to your genre. Could you please remind me title/author/any blurb you want on the cover? Is it going to be a series?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

humblenations said:


> Just out of interest where are you getting your images? Just a word of warning - not wanting to rain on your parade - but if I was one of the people getting the free covers I would want to see some provenance for the photos you're using - otherwise they could run into legal problems. If I was a photographer I wouldn't like the thought of my image being stolen - any more than if I'm a writer I would like my words being stolen.
> 
> If you're getting your images from creative commons - you should keep a detailed record of these.
> 
> ...


Hi! 

As I have specified, I have downloaded the images from my one-month Shutterstock subscription (I had up to 25 downloads per day).
There is a download history in my account that shows which ones I got, I think that would be enough should any problem arise, right?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I am not totally happy with the lettering. Thoughts?


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

I love the way the scroll work around the title echoes the branches.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Ooh, wow. That is awesome! Well done!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I am not totally happy with the lettering. Thoughts?


That's a _great_ cover! What a lovely photo. I think the lettering is perfect, but you may want to rearrange things just a bit so you can move the author's name up a bit. It seems too close to the bottom edge.

I've enjoyed this thread, Nathalie. It's fun to see the designs you come up with.


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

This is gorgeous! You're awesome Nathalie. 

I agree that my name seems too close to the edge, especially if I want to put out a print version later. Maybe the title and my name can be moved up a tad, not too much, just a little bit. I love the cursive for the heart in the title. Very Nice!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, here is the version with the author name a bit up, tell me what you think:
























As a reminder, here are the two versions (the new one is on the right):

















Thoughts?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> beautiful beautiful beautiful
> 
> the only thing is the font for Monster...it just doesn't quite fit for me. Everything is is so "fancy" yet monster just feels so utilitarian.


I shouldn't use more than two different fonts on the same cover, so if the Monster font goes, I'd have to change the author font too.
I like it that way but if you have other ideas or font names, let me know.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

KristenDaRay said:


> I too, am interested to see what you could come up with for my novel. If you have the time for it, of course .
> 
> Title:Gemini of Emréiana
> Author: Kristen DaRay
> ...


Hi Kristen! 

I've been working a bit on your cover while waiting thoughts from previous authors. Let me know what you think about that cover:


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi Kristen!
> 
> I've been working a bit on your cover while waiting thoughts from previous authors. Let me know what you think about that cover:


Very beautiful!


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

I love the cover of Monster Heart's backgrounds; the combination of moon, clouds and branches works so well. I also like the title's frame. Where did you find it? On Shutterstock?

The Gemini of Emréiana really pops out.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, all my stock images have been found on Shutterstock, the frame is a vector, actually, so I can really have fun with it!


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

I have a few Dover Clip Art books at home, but its vectors don't seem to be as clear as this one (they have empty pixels).  
I really like the composition. It adds such a great fantasy/history feel to the cover.


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

I love it Nathalie! I am completely satisfied with it. It's seriously gorgeous and it fits perfectly for the genre for me.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

rew said:


> I love it Nathalie! I am completely satisfied with it. It's seriously gorgeous and it fits perfectly for the genre for me.


I'm glad! 
Let me know where I can send you the Dropbox invite to my shared folder so that you can download it!


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I'm glad!
> Let me know where I can send you the Dropbox invite to my shared folder so that you can download it!


I don't have a dropbox account. Give me a sec and I'll sign up.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

rew said:


> I don't have a dropbox account. Give me a sec and I'll sign up.


Just give me your e-mail address and I'll send you the invite.


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Got it! Nathalie, I can't say thank you enough. This is really wonderful. I really appreciate the time and effort you put into making and giving me such a gorgeous cover. Thank you!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

rew said:


> Got it! Nathalie, I can't say thank you enough. This is really wonderful. I really appreciate the time and effort you put into making and giving me such a gorgeous cover. Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## CathleenShaffer (Feb 15, 2012)

Nathalie, I love my Mazatlan Muse cover. One thing, there is no C in Shaffer. Otherwise it is so perfect I can hardly stand it! How do you get it to me? Do you need my e mail? It is [email protected]  Fantastic work.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

CathleenShaffer said:


> Nathalie, I love my Mazatlan Muse cover. One thing, there is no C in Shaffer. Otherwise it is so perfect I can hardly stand it! How do you get it to me? Do you need my e mail? It is [email protected] Fantastic work.


























Sorry for the misspelling! The worst part is that I already had corrected it once from Schaeffer (I don't know why I wanted to germanize it!).
Sending you both files now.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi Kristen!
> 
> I've been working a bit on your cover while waiting thoughts from previous authors. Let me know what you think about that cover:


Wow! That is very eye catching. My only concern is that Carson is a brunette, so that may confuse the readers. Also, the author name, I think, should be the same size.

However, I had already paid a cover artist who is working on a cover for me. Although, I would still like for you to continue working on it, because I will still use it for publicity reasons (Post on my blog and website), if that is okay with you . It also is still a very eye catching, beautiful cover.


----------



## troyp (Sep 4, 2012)

Natalie,  Great covers to see.  Thanks also for posting all of them so we get to enjoy them all.

I sent you a PM with my book details and images.  Let me know if you have any questions.

  -Troy


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Just checking in to see if you're still working your way down the list. My name is 3 covers away! No pressure, of course, and I'd understand if you decided to stop. Just wanted to ask so I'm prepared!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

dotx said:


> Just checking in to see if you're still working your way down the list. My name is 3 covers away! No pressure, of course, and I'd understand if you decided to stop. Just wanted to ask so I'm prepared!


I am!

I'm sorry for the delays, I have a lot to do these days because it's school starting again, and when you have two handicaped children you've got to run around for meetings, creating pictograms, filling administrative papers, etc. - that on top of keeping the house clean, working from home, fixing my d*mn web server, trying to do something about my WiP... But I haven't forgot! 

It just shows me that I can never do this for paying customers - I wouldn't be able to have real, fixed deliveries. Maybe if I only do premades!


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I am!
> 
> I'm sorry for the delays, I have a lot to do these days because it's school starting again, and when you have two handicaped children you've got to run around for meetings, creating pictograms, filling administrative papers, etc. - that on top of keeping the house clean, working from home, fixing my d*mn web server, trying to do something about my WiP... But I haven't forgot!
> 
> It just shows me that I can never do this for paying customers - I wouldn't be able to have real, fixed deliveries. Maybe if I only do premades!


Oh, please don't apologize! I didn't mean it that way at all. I guess it's partly that I'm in love with the covers you've made so far and I can't wait to see what you come up with for me!

I really do appreciate your generosity. I know it takes a lot to work on this covers and it's awesome that you're doing it for free!


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Can I still use the beautiful cover you made me for promotion? It was very beautiful.


----------



## mandalync (Apr 5, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> It just shows me that I can never do this for paying customers - I wouldn't be able to have real, fixed deliveries. Maybe if I only do premades!


This sounds like a good idea to be able to help people, refine your skills, and make a little extra money.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

KristenDaRay said:


> Can I still use the beautiful cover you made me for promotion? It was very beautiful.


Yes, you can! But I'm a bit at a loss on how to go to turn her into a brunette, I tried different things but everything looks fake. Any ideas from graphists?


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Yes, you can! But I'm a bit at a loss on how to go to turn her into a brunette, I tried different things but everything looks fake. Any ideas from graphists?


I found this which may help. Its not the best way, but it works and its easy.






If you are really stuck send it me and I'll do it for you and record how I did it for a tutorial.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

keithdraws said:


> I found this which may help. Its not the best way, but it works and its easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks simple enough! I'll see if I can duplicate this. 
Thanks!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Looks simple enough! I'll see if I can duplicate this.
> Thanks!


If you want to cut out or mask the hair I just blogged a couple of techniques that may help.

You can find them here


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Yes, you can! But I'm a bit at a loss on how to go to turn her into a brunette, I tried different things but everything looks fake. Any ideas from graphists?


Yay! Thanks


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm sad to report that all my attemps look completely fake... Kristen, would you still like the files, so that maybe you can have someone more able than me to look at them?
I'll be carrying on to the next project now. Who's next??


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I'm sad to report that all my attemps look completely fake... Kristen, would you still like the files, so that maybe you can have someone more able than me to look at them?
> I'll be carrying on to the next project now. Who's next??


ME! Ok, that's not true, but soon enough  
Looking forward to seeing more covers!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

dotx said:


> ME! Ok, that's not true, but soon enough
> Looking forward to seeing more covers!


Haha, working on yours now...
Author is Diana Bocco, right? What's the title for the snow fuzzy monsters one? Can't find it.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Haha, working on yours now...
> Author is Diana Bocco, right? What's the title for the snow fuzzy monsters one? Can't find it.


YAY! You got the author right. Title is "30 Days to the End of the World"


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I'm sad to report that all my attemps look completely fake... Kristen, would you still like the files, so that maybe you can have someone more able than me to look at them?
> I'll be carrying on to the next project now. Who's next??


Sure. Thanks for trying


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

KristenDaRay said:


> Sure. Thanks for trying


Let me know at which e-mail I can dropbox it to you. 
Sorry I couldn't finish it... hate it when it looks fake!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

dotx said:


> YAY! You got the author right. Title is "30 Days to the End of the World"


I have two versions of the cover, since I couldn't decide which one I like best. Thoughts? 
























or


----------



## troyp (Sep 4, 2012)

I like the second version of "30 days to the end of the world".  Something about the yellow glow in the background just works.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i really like it, but i think i would prefer no bloody letters in the author's name.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks! I think this one is probably the more difficult of the two covers I mentioned, so I really thought you were going to attempt the other one! 

The "monsters" don't really look like the ones in the book, though, and I'm afraid that can give readers the wrong impression. These make me think of 1950s movie aliens (which I love!), while mine are more like zombies. They wouldn't just stand straight and still. They're more like rabid animals, thrashing around. No glowing eyes, either


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm so excited to see what you're going to come up with when my turn comes around. I know that's still pretty far off (and I'm in no hurry) but I'm super, super excited anyway!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

dotx said:


> Thanks! I think this one is probably the more difficult of the two covers I mentioned, so I really thought you were going to attempt the other one!
> 
> The "monsters" don't really look like the ones in the book, though, and I'm afraid that can give readers the wrong impression. These make me think of 1950s movie aliens (which I love!), while mine are more like zombies. They wouldn't just stand straight and still. They're more like rabid animals, thrashing around. No glowing eyes, either


Could you look around and look if you can find ideas in stock images? I'll see if there is anything I can work with. Except for the zombies, is the rest okay?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Diana, did you have time to look around?
Let me know, so that I can modify the cover.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I've looked everywhere. Unfortunately, all the zombie images I can find look *too much* like zombies, and my monsters are not exactly zombies. I'm kind of lost at the moment.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

dotx said:



> I've looked everywhere. Unfortunately, all the zombie images I can find look *too much* like zombies, and my monsters are not exactly zombies. I'm kind of lost at the moment.


How are they like, exactly? What is it you're looking for in their depiction?


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Hey Nathalie, I would just like to let you know that I already have a cover for my short story, so you can strike my name off your list. 
Thank you for the opportunity and, of course, I will continue to lurk in this thread to see more of your covers.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Nathalie,

Thank you SOOOOOOOOO much for my awesome cover!

Dog Aliens 1 Raffle's Name is now for sale in the Kindle store, and will be available on Amazon in paperback in a week. Just telling you because you asked a few weeks ago when it would be available. 

I want to work with you on a cover for Dog Aliens 2 Raffle's Brother! That will have to wait until this book pays me some, though, because I want to pay you next time. Your work is awesome!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Nathalie,
> 
> Thank you SOOOOOOOOO much for my awesome cover!
> 
> ...


I might be your first sale in France then? 
Just drop me a mail and we'll work on your next cover, I'll just ask you to buy the stock images!


----------

